# Mountain Biking with a Vizsla



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

This is NOT my video.

Amazing video from Youtube of a Vizsla running with her owner on a downhill mountain biking trail. Looks like they're going insanely fast and Amber LOVES it! Such a fun video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uslwIp48Bw&feature=related


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you seen this one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm5B_pyPd20 - he's got the camera on Amber almost the whole time! Love it!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I've watched a few vids of Amber. I love the slo-mo's from the rear of the bike when Amber is sprinting over jumps. It's really interesting how she uses a similar technique to what BMX and mountain bike riders use to maintain as much contact with the ground as they rise and fall over the jumps. Really awesome footage.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeh, also thought the Slow-mo shots were really cool. 8)

Amber keeps really quite low to the ground, and takes those bends really well.

Somebody has invested a lot of time taking that footage, but well worth it. Had to watch it a few times to take it all in, Fab...  

Hobbsy


----------

